# From Malta to NZ



## MALTA1 (Jan 7, 2016)

I am really committed to move to NZ with my Family.

I have managerial experience and a graduate with 2 Masters Degrees in: (1)Public Policy and Management - University of York UK; (2) HRM and Traning - University of Leicester UK.

Have 2 children born in NZ aged 15 and 10.

Wife used to live in NZ but since she met me and lived in Malta for many years, she lost residency/citizen status. 

I do have enough point to immigrate but still a solid job offer is needed.

ANY RECOMMENDATION PLEASE?
ANY JOB OFFER?
ANY CONTACTS?

Any help is greatly appreciated!

Kind regards, Lawrence


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

MALTA1 said:


> I am really committed to move to NZ with my Family.
> 
> I have managerial experience and a graduate with 2 Masters Degrees in: (1)Public Policy and Management - University of York UK; (2) HRM and Traning - University of Leicester UK.
> 
> ...


Hmm. Lets investigate the fact that your wife used to live in NZ and your 2 x children were born there first and please make sure your answers are correct as it may make all the difference.

What visa or immigration status did your wife have before she left NZ with you ?
You say she lost Residency/citizen status but that makes me confused.

I'm assuming you also lived in NZ so what visa or immigration status did you have ?

Are your children NZ citizens ?


----------



## MALTA1 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hello. Thanks for your interest. Both of my children were born in Wellington so yes they are NZ citizens. My wife had permanent residency under her Dads passport who was the principal applicant way back in 1987. He past away around 20 years ago. She never actually had her own NZ passport and never returned as a resident. We checked with immigration and they told the advisor that if he still be alive, there would be a chance for her to gain residency visa again. Thanks for now.


----------



## MALTA1 (Jan 7, 2016)

In addition to previous comment, I forgot to explain all. When our children were on the way of being born, we came over to NZ so that family will be close to my wife giving birth. Besides this will offer an additional window of opportunity for both my children. Wife lived in NZ from 10 till 18 yrs of age. I never lived more than 3 months a time due to work commitments in Malta whilst wife stayed for more time than this. At the moment I am applying for jobs. Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

MALTA1 said:


> Hello. Thanks for your interest. Both of my children were born in Wellington so yes they are NZ citizens. My wife had permanent residency under her Dads passport who was the principal applicant way back in 1987. He past away around 20 years ago. She never actually had her own NZ passport and never returned as a resident. We checked with immigration and they told the advisor that if he still be alive, there would be a chance for her to gain residency visa again. Thanks for now.


No problem with your children then since they are NZ citizens.

If your wife held PR in the past then she should still be eligible for PR now. You shouldn't lose it, if for example the principal applicant in the original resident application passes away. She may not be able to enter nz as a permanent resident since she has possibly not kept the visa updated in her passport. All she needs to do is investigate with INZ to re-establish PR visa in her passport so she can re-enter.
If she is successful with this then your route into nz is pretty easy as you just apply for residency based on the family stream as you are the long term partner of a person who holds PR. So long as you can prove living together in a stable relationship for minimum 5 years you will also be given PR.
I'd investigate these routes with INZ first. 

You can only have an NZ passport if you have citizenship and you can only apply after you have held a permanent class visa for a period of 5 years (may have been 3 years when your wife lived in nz) so although she would have been eligible to apply probably many years ago she overlooked that possibility.


----------



## MALTA1 (Jan 7, 2016)

Thank you..I will try again to check this with the immigration advisor even though she already looked into it.. my wife was in NZ in August she went to immigration herself to no avail. Hopebit works out for us as we really wish to be in NZ with the rest of our family. We welcome any other advice or help. Thanks. Lawrence


----------

